#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-04-09
<satellit__> dfarning_laptop: any ideas when USR may get updated?
<dfarning_laptop> satellit__ it is getting updated daily:)
<satellit__> where? I am looking in your sunjammer location is it somewhere else? (for VB)
<dfarning_laptop> right now it is still too broken to advertise but you can check out https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa
<satellit__> ok is there a virtual box version there?
<dfarning_laptop> now, we are focusing on the basics first. the most recent isos are at http://140.186.70.115/seeta/output/
<satellit__> ok thanks will try them for testing  I know you have been very busy elsewhere  : )
<dfarning_laptop> I don't think yesterday's build even works:(  I'll let you know when we have something worth testing
<satellit__> thanks will wait then....
<satellit__> have you seen fgrose's 3 scripts for self replicating live usb?
<satellit__> it works
<dfarning_laptop> thanks I appreciate your offer.
<satellit__> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Category_talk:Live_USB#Soas_stick_that_writes_live_USB.27s
<satellit__> neat
<dfarning_laptop> satellit__, i briefly read the email thread.  But I get distracted by interesting projects.  So, I am keeping my head down working on foundations of USR.
<satellit__> ok I sent wrong link. but I have a 2GB soas B that reproduces itself after customization
<satellit__> s/USB
<dfarning_laptop> Very nice sounds like steady progress....
<satellit__> http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/Custom-Spin-20100405-README-FIRST.txt
<dfarning_laptop> satellit__, I also like that several people besides the orginal core group are making interesting and useful contributions.
<satellit_> : ) let you go....
<dfarning_laptop> thanks for every thing.  I hope we have a useful and interesting USR soon.
<satellit_> can't wait....: ) ubuntu is a major OS It will be great...
<satellit_> * on ubuntu 9,04 here on my main PC
<satellitgbS-f488> test
